

Limits of Network Load Testing -- Ephemeral Ports - bluesmoon
http://tech.bluesmoon.info/2011/09/limits-of-network-load-testing-ports.html

======
kowsik
See this: [http://blog.mudynamics.com/2011/09/05/help-couchdb-break-
the...](http://blog.mudynamics.com/2011/09/05/help-couchdb-break-
the-c10k-barrier/) for various server tuning (not really CouchDB-specific).
You can change the net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range to "1024 65535" to increase
this range.

